# Kubota vs John Deere



## eschnitz

I am currently looking into purchasing a tractor while both are offering the 0% interest. I am curious to everyones opinions on the stronger, more reliable, better way to go between the Kubota L3800 and the John Deere 3038E. Both tractors will have the front end loader, 4wd, and the hydro static transmission. All opinions experiences and thoughts would helpful, thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

IMHO and from operating both. If I'm doing serious plowing of fields and such, I'll take the mechanical drive over the hydrostatic every time.


----------



## SwampMoss

I have a 35 horse Kubota the same setup you are talking about.  I have had know problems.  I mainly use it for mowing.


----------



## oops1

I ordered mine with the hydrostatic but changed my mind after operating it at the dealer. I went with the glide shift . He had to swap my loader over to it but didn't seem to mind. I've been very pleased with it. Kubota 3830


----------



## Gaducker

WHats a new tractor run these days?


----------



## grouper throat

I've drove similar models of both and it would be the overall price and dealers in the area IMO (Our closest kubota dealership is 30 miles away). The hydrostatic tranny is a negative IMO also. My buddy had a JD with it and it didn't plow worth a flip. It didn't last long and he sold it. Our JDs are reliable though and we've worked them hard over the years.


----------



## southernman13

*Hydro*

Ditto on the hydro. They rob power, had a new holland with it and didt care for it. They are nice for mowing or finish grading around a house etc, get the shuttle shift.


----------



## SwampMoss

I do alot of mowing and very little plowing so the Hydro works great. If I were doing more plowing I might have considered the Shuttle shift.  My last tractor had the shuttle shift and it worked great but fore mowing I like the Hydro better.


----------



## chefrific

I looked at both kabota, and JD, but for $ vs. performance vs. warranty etc, I just picked up a Mahindra Max 28xl with shuttle tranny with loader, mower, discs, and 20ft trailer for 19k.  
Love it so far......a tank.
Just throwing another option out there....


----------



## 7 point

you should look into new holland also.


----------



## livetohunt

chefrific said:


> I looked at both kabota, and JD, but for $ vs. performance vs. warranty etc, I just picked up a Mahindra Max 28xl with shuttle tranny with loader, mower, discs, and 20ft trailer for 19k.
> Love it so far......a tank.
> Just throwing another option out there....



That disc looks as big as the tractor. What is the weight on it? I pull a 1200lb disc on my 60hp Kubota and it strains it sometimes in soft dirt...


----------



## MOTS

If both are pretty much the same and the only two choices, I'd go with Kubota. Both are outstanding tractors but green paint cost alot more than orange. Same as outboards, black is pricey.


----------



## chefrific

livetohunt said:


> That disc looks as big as the tractor. What is the weight on it? I pull a 1200lb disc on my 60hp Kubota and it strains it sometimes in soft dirt...



The angle of the picture makes it look a lot bigger. It weighs 530lbs and my 28hp mahindra pulls it like a champ.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

I have a 30hp Kioti in the set up you are talking about.  It's been a GREAT tractor, and at an awesome price.


----------



## xjd33x

I own two kubotas. A Grand L 3940 shuttle shift and a BX 1860 hydro.      Both perform as they should with zero problems so far. Even though I use the 1860 more(it's my grass cutter but does have a 3 point hitch and pto) I prefer the shuttle shift.


----------



## Deernut3

Kubota shuttle shift ! You won't regret it for the money.


----------



## FMC

I have a 3032E with hydrostatic drive.   I have no issues with it, runs very good, pulls very strong.  I was a little apprensive at first, but pulls a bottom plow deep with no issues in virgin ground.   In retrospect, I think I would have gotten the 3038E.   However, there is not a back hoe attachment for either the 3032 or 3038.  Not an issue for me, but if you want that you would have to opt for a different model.   The Kubotas are nice, but I've seen two issues that I don't like    Friend has a 66 HP diesel 4wd, and it's a hoss, but the shuttle shift is welded to the lever and the welds are not quality.  The welds have broken twice.   My own kubota zero turn had the same issue with the lever.   Spot welds are sloppy and one side broke.  IMHO a quality control issue.


----------



## FMC

livetohunt said:


> That disc looks as big as the tractor. What is the weight on it? I pull a 1200lb disc on my 60hp Kubota and it strains it sometimes in soft dirt...



That's a good looking rig!


----------



## T.P.

I have a orange tractor with glide shift. I couldn't justify the price difference to buy the green one.


----------



## Knotwild

They are probably all really good tractors. But nothing holds resale value like a Deere.


----------



## Pudd82

Just got a mx4700 46 hp gear drive in feb.for $12,900 plus tax.also got a 6ft disc for it.got 12 hrs on it so far working in about 4 acres of cows and soys. Used an auger for 10posts in hard ground ate right through it.No complaints so far but it's still early in the game.


----------



## Ol' Dixie

compare JD & Kubota last year before buying.  My opinion, if you are a everyday farmer using tractor for a living, pay the extra money for the JD, however if you are a hobby farmer like myself, its not worth the extra dollars.

#1 difference in Kubota to JD, Kubota tractors are much lighter than the JD's in the comparable Horse power models.  It's one way Kubota keeps the price down.  Shouldn't make much of a difference to the hobby guys like me other than making sure to use heavy implements when using a front end loader.  Also Kubota makes up for some of this with their Turbo engines in some models. 

My Kubota has done everything I've asked and more and I could have never afforded this much tractor in the JD.


----------



## hangman2459

i would look at new holland  or find a ford  i put put in food plots all over swga  and blue is tried and true...


----------



## elfiii

Between the Kubota and JD I would go with the Kubota for the price. It's a fine tractor.

Personally I ride a New Holland TC35D.


----------



## 12pointer

my brother just bought the 38 hp kubota 4wd , he looked at the john deere but found out if you got the 0% interest that you had to pay $2000. extra. We took it to the club a few weeks ago to make some new food plots it worked great , the frontend loader is really nice.


----------



## sleepr71

Ol' Dixie said:


> compare JD & Kubota last year before buying.  My opinion, if you are a everyday farmer using tractor for a living, pay the extra money for the JD, however if you are a hobby farmer like myself, its not worth the extra dollars.
> 
> #1 difference in Kubota to JD, Kubota tractors are much lighter than the JD's in the comparable Horse power models.  It's one way Kubota keeps the price down.  Shouldn't make much of a difference to the hobby guys like me other than making sure to use heavy implements when using a front end loader.  Also Kubota makes up for some of this with their Turbo engines in some models.
> 
> My Kubota has done everything I've asked and more and I could have never afforded this much tractor in the JD.



Very Well said.. you can get a LOT more tractor for the $$ by going with Kubota. If you aren't concerned with resale..I'd get the Kubota. If you're going to depreciate it & sell it in a few years...get the JD. For the average guy/hobby farmer,if the tractor is used(not abused) and maintained as it's supposed to...you'll never wear any of them out. I would be just fine with one of the New Hollands also. FWIW..we have 4 Blue tractors,one Orange one,and couldn't get rid of a newer Green one fast enough I'll just say that they all have their little glitches.


----------

